# Tissot Tradition Perpetual Calendar



## aban01

Hi
recently, I'm looking for *everyday-use watch*, and finally find theses Tissot perpetual calendar .
now it,s been difficult to choose one of them( black , Anthracite and white dial)
please help me and sharp your experience ......







Tissot








Tissot








Tissot

Thanks​


----------



## kgecklund

Love the white face with brown strap! I must say the anthracite is very unique though, I have never seen a watch with that color face.

I just ordered the Le Locle yesterday and plan on putting it on a brown strap. The white face and brown strap is a stunning combo in my opinion. In the end, it's your watch and you have to buy what pleases you. The white face catches my attention the most though


----------



## aban01

thanks kgecklund , 
up ...............
85 views and just one


----------



## CMTFR

I would go for the black dial. 
I saw the white face in person and it did not have the contrast between dial and hands that I find essential for a quick reading.
Just my 2cs.
Regards
C.


----------



## usa

Usually I like black or blue dials. But not sure why I like the white dial of the three watches presented above.


----------



## BrentF

I have the rose gold with white dial. It was the model least like any of my other watches.


----------



## Wacholiya

I found myself in exactly the same situation. Just couldn't decide between the 2 leather version. Ended up going with the black dial and was pleasantly surprised to see that the Date dial didn't have white background, its actually polished steel look (same as the hands). Originally I was hesitating to go with black dial, thinking the date dial was white.

In case I'm not being clear, the date dial on both the brown leather and the black leather versions looks the same. Its got stainless steel looking background with black markers.


----------



## mleok

Wacholiya said:


> I found myself in exactly the same situation. Just couldn't decide between the 2 leather version. Ended up going with the black dial and was pleasantly surprised to see that the Date dial didn't have white background, its actually polished steel look (same as the hands). Originally I was hesitating to go with black dial, thinking the date dial was white.
> 
> In case I'm not being clear, the date dial on both the brown leather and the black leather versions looks the same. Its got stainless steel looking background with black markers.


That's my main concern with the black and antracite dials, that there would be too much of a contrast between the rest of the dial and the date semicircle. I just placed an order for the antracite dial version, since it was the only bracelet option, and I've not been too impressed with the OEM leather strap on my Le Locle. I'll post photos when I receive the watch.


----------



## aban01

mleok said:


> That's my main concern with the black and antracite dials, that there would be too much of a contrast between the rest of the dial and the date semicircle. I just placed an order for the antracite dial version, since it was the only bracelet option, and I've not been too impressed with the OEM leather strap on my Le Locle. I'll post photos when I receive the watch.


 I'm looking forward to see photos


----------



## mleok

aban01 said:


> I'm looking forward to see photos


This is a photo of the watch. It's very nice, but I have to put it up for sale as I ended up taking the plunge on a few too many watches.


----------



## aban01

mleok said:


> This is a photo of the watch. It's very nice, but I have to put it up for sale as I ended up taking the plunge on a few too many watches.


thanks mleok , it's nice .
what grade(1-10) do you give to its contrast?


----------



## mleok

aban01 said:


> thanks mleok , it's nice .
> what grade(1-10) do you give to its contrast?


The contrast is probably about a 7, of course the black dial would have better contrast, but I suspect that the white dial would have worse contrast. What the photos fail to show is the highly polished and shiny nature of the steel hands, which tend to catch the light, and which improves the contrast between the hands and the dial. One benefit to the grey dial is that the brushed metal half circle for the date doesn't stand out as much on the grey dial, since it might be a bit distracting over the long term to have a smiley face staring at you from your watch face every time.

While I've put up mine for sale, because I was trying to thin out my collection in response to some recent high value purchases, I now find that it now fits in a gap in my newly thinned out collection, so if the watch doesn't sell in a week, I might end up just keeping it.


----------



## ksk1781

Here is mine and loving every bit of it.


----------



## masbret

Beautiful watch, too bad you have to let it go...


----------

